# Wo ist mein Windowmaker?



## RedWing (25. November 2003)

*Wo ist mei Windowmaker?*

Hi, 
ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen,
habe gestern mein KDE komplett gelöscht da ich gerne auf den Windowmaker unsteigen 
möchte schon alleine des Styles wegen.
Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem:
Da nun auch der KDE Anmelde Screen weg ist muss ich mich mit dem 
Standard Anmelde Screen zufrieden geben. Aber leider kann ich mich mit dem nur unter
fvwm anmelden. Nun möchte ich aber wieder den Windowmaker dahernehmen, da ich den auch schon konfiguriert hatte...
Hab schon versucht den windowmaker aus tty1 auf Display :0.0 zu starten, dies funktioniert aber nicht und ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

Connection to localhost:0.0 refused by server
No protocol specification
Unable to open DISPLAY "localhost:0"

Irgendwelche Ideen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus

RedWing

P.S. Distribution SuSE 8.2


----------



## Christian Fein (26. November 2003)

--------------------------------------
Die Umgebungsvariable $WINDOWMANAGER bestimmt den Standard-Manager; diese Variable wird in den start-Skripten von X abgefragt. Also wenn Du für dein System global einen anderen Manager festlegen willst, dann füge in die Datei `/etc/profile' ein (z.B.)

 WINDOWMANAGER=/usr/local/bin/meinlieblingsmanager
 export WINDOWMANAGER
---------------------------------------

Weiss jetzt nicht ob das bei SuSE 8.2 auch so ist.
Einfach mal testen


----------



## hulmel (26. November 2003)

Unter "/etc/sysconfig" gibt es auch ein windowmanager.


----------



## RedWing (26. November 2003)

Danke für die Antworten.
Hab das Problem gleich behoben...

RedWing


----------

